# My Girl - 2004 14.5' Palmer Critchfield



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

1 More


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nice skiff.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Nice boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very NICE. Welcome.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah man welcome aboard


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

It just so happened that when I bought this hull in September 2005 from Boathouse Marine that my buddy also custom ordered a new trailer for his flats boat.  He didn't want to deal with the mess of patchy repairs created by the previous owner of his trailer.  Long story short the guy had gone cheap by mixing zinc and galvanized hardware on aluminum parts which caused the worst metal on metal attack I have ever seen. Take a look...


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

So my buddy gave up and passed the trailer on to me. I repacked the bearings and put it in service the very next day.

As you can see from the other pics it is a Continental brand trailer and I have gotten several trips down to Islamorada and elsewhere out of it during the last 4 plus years. However I took the time to stop screwing around with the boat and inspect the trailer, I realized the next pothole might leave me stranded in BFE. I took an inventory of what had to be fixed, researched it and bought the following:

1200lb Fulton Swivel Jack
New Optronics Trailer Light Kit with Side Markers
2 New Crossmembers
2 New Crossmember Pads
Built 2 new carpeted bunks and replaced all bunk hardware
Replacement of all non-stainless bolts, U-bolts, washers, and nuts

I spent a couple hours one day building the bunks.

The next weekend I recruited my dad, put the boat in the water, and accomplished as much as we could until it got too damn cold and dark to work any longer. Here is how it turned out…

The axle, springs, fender mounts and 1 new tire are the only part of this project I have not finished. Priced out I am finding that rather than do the axle and spring, I can just buy a torsion axle kit with hubs and still come out about the same. I have another month or so until I can scrape-up the money on that one but I will post the before and after on that one too.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

....


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Whoa, you got me jealous, seeing the after shots of my "before" boat and trailer (14'-0 Osborn Flats Boat)way before I have any "afters". 








When you get a chance, post some shots of the interior layout and tell us a little about how it rides and handles.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like you've done a great job on it and the boat looks damn sexy. Welcome to the forum and good job!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

damn that's a nice lil skiff. good job on the trailer too.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Upgrade to My Girl - 2004 14.5' Palmer Critchfield*

My "new" 50hp Merc (2 stroke) arrived via freight yesterday. After fighting traffic to pick it up I got home around 8pm and couldn't resist playing with it until 1am.  

I had planned on waiting until the weekend for help hanging it but I went ahead and did it myself.  Note to self: don't do that alone ever again.

Before I test her out I have to make longer terminal cables (the routing is different), drain-out all the old tank gas, and replace the fuel/water separator.

This motor is replacing a 1996 Mariner Magnum 40hp (4 cylinder).  At 5500 RPM and an 11 pitch prop she would top out around 32mph using a Stringray foil.  When loaded down I had problems with hole shot due to the infamous 2-4 cylinder system.  I am looking forward to seeing what kind of difference a normal system and 10hp makes.  Overall it only added 20lbs while the 4 stroke option would have have added 60lbs.

I have 2 aluminum props (#11 and #13) to test on the new engine but I am thinking the #11 will probably spin too fast.  A buddy of mine has 3 stainless sizes that I am going to test out as well.  He tells me the stainless spins faster.  

Anywho I will try to get the new torsion axle installed next week, make several test runs with the props, and let yall know how it went.



Fish on!


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Who makes the trolling motor mount? I need one.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry I just got back to answer your question....
The mount is made by Birdsall Marine out of WPB: 

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/

It was 169 bucks but well worth it in my opinion.  I have had mine since 2005 and it still looks brand new. Let me know if you have questions before installing it because there is one important thing I missed the first time around and it came with no instructions.

Anyhow I'm headed back into the garage.  Need to finish up removing the old gas from the tank and finish prepping for the axle swap.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't gotten anything done in the last few days other than uploading some new pics from the camera.  Here they are....


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Before


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

After


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was scared of damaging the fenders so I used a hacksaw to get these puppies off.  Had to saw through the rusted mounts - 4 cuts and then through 8 galv. bolts that would not come off.  

The bad news is it took about 3 hrs.  

The good news is I was able to save the fenders and reuse them (approx. $90 a pair).


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

*2004 14.5' Palmer Critchfield - Specs*

*Hull Information:*
Year: 2004 (per manufacturer and title)
Manufacturer: Critchfield Marine (of Jacksonville, FL)
Model: CCV146
Badge:  “Palmer Critchfield”
Hull Material: Fiberglass
Fuel/Fuel Capacity: Gas / 12 gal.
Engine: Single Outboard
Max hp Rating: 50hp
Hull Dimensions: 14.5’ length x 68” beam at transom (74” at widest point)
Transom Height: 20”
Draft: 9” (my rough estimate)
Dry Hull Weight : 450lbs
Load Capacity: 3 persons or 750 lbs  
Compartments:
• 2 circulating live/bait wells (35 (1) gal. and 10 (1) gal.)
• 2 dry storage (far rear port and starboard)
• 1 anchor storage/battery compartment (bow)
• 1 battery storage (rear starboard)
Rod Holders – 4 Built-In (2 under each gunwale) 

*My Equipment and Upgrades*

Power and Fuel:
50hp Mercury 2 Stroke ELPTO 
13 x 10.375 Black Max 3 Blade Aluminum Prop
Raycor/Parker Spin-On Fuel/Water Separator

Electrical/Electronics:
Great White 12V SS Trolling Motor 54lbs of Thrust
Energizer Marine Batteries (1 Deep, 1 Starting)
Perko Medium Duty Battery Selector 
Hummingbird Matrix 17 Bottom Finder
Garmin III Handheld GPS
Attwood Pull Switches
Attwood Sahara 500 GPH Bilge Pump – Automatic
Seafit SS 12V Receptacle 
Blue Sea Fuse Block

Fishing Accessories:
21’ Carbon Kevlar Push Pole 
Birdsall Trolling Motor Bracket 
Stiffy Brand Push Pole Holders
Dual Rod Holder – White Composite (console)

Trailer:
Continental CA 1620 Aluminum Trailer (Used, Free, 80% Rebuilt)
All Non-Stainless Hardware Bolts, Washers, and Nuts Replaced  with Stainless
Tie Down #3500 Torsion Axle (Upgraded)
Fulton Jack (#1200)

Other:
Seadog SS Destroyer Wheel - Used, Free
Attwood Neat Cleat (1, bow)

This is all that I can find and/or remember.
Will Post Comparative Performance Data Shortly


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Boats looking great bud. I love the color of the hull. Cant wait to hear the data on the new engine combo. 

I had a question that was alitte off topic but with the 12Gal tank and the old engine about how many miles could you travel and how many gallons per hour did it use up? All answers are acceptable ahahaha. 

Soooo.... when you want to sell the old 40HP hit me up


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks! If I am remembering this right the most I ever got out of a tank was right around 70 miles (according to my GPS). That was me running out of fuel until the engine cut off (I was toting 2 x 2.5 gal extras). That was with 2 ppl and too much gear in the boat running wide open the whole time (in Islamorada). 

I went ahead and got rid of the motor though and trust me when I say you would not have wanted it. It was in mint condition but it had a weird 2-4 cylinder system that caused me lots of planing issues. The 4 cylinders did not kick in until 1800 RPM and leading up to that point you would be dragging. I know Mariner had it on a few models and discontinued the system shortly after discovering the problem. If I understand correctly Merc did not use this system on the 3 cylinder engines.

If you put a 40 on yours along with a 13 pitch you'd probably get more speed (+35) and get a much better range if you have that size tank.

Speaking of which, what size tank is in your rig?


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Is 70 miles pretty good range? I figure if your favorite spot isn't 35 miles from the launch you may want to find a new favorite spot :

I have yet to really test the waters of the Ash-Craft. I installed a 12 Gallon Moeller gas tank. I tryed to take into account the weight of the gas in the stern of the boat. You know the old 12Gal x 8.36LBS in extra weight may slow things down a bit. The night I first purchased the boat the tank we had was quite empty and it was scooting over the water. I am thinking with a full tank things may be a whole lot different with the 25HP.

Well congrats on the upgrade -- to bad the old one had to give you so many problems.

I'm thinking a 40HP may be in the future. ;D


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would say yes this is pretty good for this hull. At wide open throttle most of the way this is right around 5.8 MPG. Anyone please correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that is too terrible. It was terribly stupid to do this but I was really pushing 6000RPM with the 11 pitch prop I had and I was (on top of wearing out the motor) burning up more gas than I needed to. 

Below I posted a performance test chart on a 2009 Merc 50 ELPTO (2 Stroke) pushing a 912lb Crestliner V Hull boat (see below) with a 13 pitch prop. I know there are many variables and inconsistencies I'm ignoring like the hull design, material, weight, age of motor, weather, temp, etc. but at wide open throttle they show around 6.4 MPG. At 4000 RPM they were getting around 8.6. So on my new setup if I were running around 5000 RPM I would expect to be in the 7MPG ballpark and seeing more like 85+ miles out of a tank. 

But I see what you are saying. Most of the time if I run 40 miles I probably put in at the wrong place. The exception to that rule are the flats in Islamorada and up to 10,000 Islands. You don't want to be that guy to be scarring up the grass beds and sometimes there just is no direct route back out. 

Sidenote....if you are fitting that tank under the foredeck then we probably have the same model. Show me a pic if ya got one.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright, so I have a rough estimate of how far my boat might go. Thanks for the help. I agree with you 100% -- Leave your spot the way you found it. I am not a fan of people destroying the last amazing thing that is left for the rest of us.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I never did post those pictures of the interior layout...I have yet to clean up the new wiring in the aft hatches.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice, how is your live well plumbed? I guess that is the livewell in the middle aft deck?


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes it is a livewell.  I have a pump (Attwood) mounted through the transom (sits in the bilge) for the water in.  Inside the livewell I have a drainhole with a PVC extension on it.  When it fills up the water spills into the extension and circulates.  When I want to drain it, I pull the extension out.  

I can try to snap some pics for you if you want.  Let me know.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have gone the torsion axle route on two trailers so far. It was less than $400 from Float On Trailer for the parts. It turned a 15 year old Float On Pioneer into a new trailer. I used all stainless hardware. 

A few words of caution. Use anti-sieze on all stainless steel fasteners to prevent galling and bolt to nut connections from freezing up. Also don't go smaller on any bolts, as grades 18-8 and better stainless aren't as strong as steel. (specification grade in particular)

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up Frank. 

I need to check the specs on the bolts I got from Ferguson's here in town because I was planning on bolting that bad boy up tomorrow afternoon. Can you recommend a brand of anti-seize to use because I am just not familiar? I have some Bosheilds T-9 that I got from Boathouse but something tells me that it is not the same type of product you are telling me to use.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trailer repair update...got off work around 2 and started removing the old axle.  Got her up on 4 jack stands and sawed through the rust. I was able to salvage one tire/rim for use as a spare and the rest of that oxidized heap is bound for the dump.  All this took about 90 minutes.

Around 4 when I got to bolting on the new gear I encountered one small problem....McClain Trailers shipped me the wrong freakin width on my torsion axle.  I even called my order in carefully explaining that my outside to outside beam measurements were 72" to avoid this problem. 

Anyways so it looks like any plans I had for hitting the water in the next 4 days are toast. :'(


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't mean to blast McClain Trailers in my earlier post. Anthony in customer svc has been really helpful and quick to respond. After 5 days and many conversations trying to diagnose the problem, it looks like they did send me the correct axle but it is defective. In the manufacturing process they welded the flange on wrong. It is supposed to be 72" outside to outside and it is 71 1/8" which causes the outermost bolt hole to line up perfectly with the middle of my I-beam. 

End result: they still gotta ship me a new axle.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Old


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

New


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Also the new Goodyear Marathons arrived via UPS this afternoon.  The single Carlisle I had didn't last worth a flip so I decided on these instead.  

All that is left to do is get these tires mounted on the new rims, re-mount the old fenders, and new aluminum side steps.  I went by Ace and got all the stainless bolts to finish the job.  If I can get one late night session after the kids go to sleep maybe I can get all this bolted-up.

Sidenote....I went a little overboard on the new hubs with the anti-seize but I don't think it can hurt. Permatex is the brand I used and it can be found at Advanced Auto Parts. West Marine nor Boater's World carry the product. Thanks for the heads-up on that.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Got the new fender mounts and old fenders bolted-on early Saturday morning so we quickly ran it down to the lake for a test Saturday.  The ride there with the new axle and tires is completely different and much better.  However it doesn’t even compare to the handling and performance results of the newer motor/10hp upgrade.  Here are the results from my test with the following exceptions:

1) I forgot a stopwatch to time the acceleration
2) I probably didn’t need to test on a full tank
3) The water conditions were pretty crappy

*Test Conditions:*
Date: 2/27/2010
Elevation: 500ft – Lay Lake, AL
Air Temp: 58 F
Wind Velocity: 15mph w/higher gusts
Water Type: Fresh
Fuel Level at Testing: 11 gal (full)

*Performance Summary:*
Top Speed ([email protected]): 33.7 @ 5300
Acceleration 0-20 MPH (seconds) N/A
1000 RPM: 3.4 mph
2000 RPM: 6.3 mph
3000 RPM: 15.8 mph
4000 RPM: 23.1 mph
5000 RPM: 29.7 mph
5300 RPM: 33.7 mph

*Engine Specifications:*
Engine: 50hp two-stroke
Cylinders: 3 (in-line)
Shaft: 20”

*Boat Specifications:*
Boat Type: Palmer Critchfield
Bottom Type: V-hull
Material: Fiberglass
Length: 14.5’
Beam: 72”
Transom Angle: N/A
Deadrise Angle: 
Max HP Capacity: 50
Fuel Tank: Moeller 11 gal permanent
Dry Boat Weight: 450lbs
People Weight: 430lbs
Battery Weight: 100lbs (guestimate)
Other Weight (trolling motor, tackle): 60lbs
Mounting Hole: #2

*Propeller Specs:*
Brand/Model: Mercury Black Max
Diameter/Pitch: 10 3/8” x 13”
Number of Blades: 3
Material: Aluminum


I will retry the test under calm conditions, with less fuel, a stopwatch, and repost the performance info.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for not replying any sooner man (only 1 yr too late). But to answer your question: I have a 800 GPH stern mounted Attwood Tsnami feeding into the top of the well and a 1/2" drain at the bottom leading back through the stern. I'd send a picture but I'm at work. 

The manufacturer created a 1/2" L shaped pvc pipe that was supposed to maintain the water level when you want to circulate and drain water when you remove it (by no means was it a marvel of engineering). This is ghettofied of me but recently that L pipe broke so when I want to recirculate I just let it overflow into the bilge and let the automated bilge pump kick in when it needs to. 

To properly fix it, I assume that I need to drill a third opening in the well at the desired max. waterline and put yet another hole in the stern. Or I guess I could try to make my own version of the L pipe?


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Aft LEDs*

6 years and finally no more toting a flashlight...mounted 2 in the "dry" storage, 1 in the baitwell, added 4th attwood (a 3 position) to match existing. 

Water tested the new 800GPH Tsunami baitwell pump...slight overkill.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Updated Pic*

....updated skiff shot.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Trim Tabs*

After careful research and measurement I bought the Lenco 9x9 trim tabs for the skiff. I read the installation directions and pre-measured everything and I think I should be in good shape. Other than following the directions and using liberal amounts of 5300, anyone got any tips before I get started next week? I'll post the pics as I go.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

needless to say, make sure u keep the tabs just above the bottom of the hull --- it is easy--- make sure u can run the wires where u want before mounting the tabs--murphy laws apply


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Got the tabs installed, following the 3/8" rule.  Today I'll tackle the wiring and switch install.  With those connectors it should be pretty easy.

Hopefully this picture loads.


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello just wanted to introduce myself and say i just bought a palmer critchfield and love it and have a 40 merc 2 stroke on it,I need to post pics but havent takin enough pics yet,hopefully we can keep in touch.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that's a nice looking boat. Was that a lawn chair on your boat. Just saying.


----------

